# Hymer 12volt sockets



## jasp (May 26, 2005)

Does anyone know where you can get plugs/adaptors that fit into the factory 12v sockets on hymers. They look too small to take a normal size cigarette lighter style plug. Any ideas?
Thought the original sockets would be a good way of connecting 12v tv's etc.

Jason.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Got mine from Ebay and then discovered them at Brownhills, Newark at less than I had paid! Think you can get them from Maplins and have seen them at Lowdhams Leisureworld so you may find them at caravan accessory shops close to you.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Commonly known as a "Hella" plug. Get them from Fleabay. Also available from any BMW motorcycle dealers at greatly inflated prices if you're in a hurry.


----------



## jasp (May 26, 2005)

Thanks, thats been a great help.


----------

